# New 24/7 Pro DS 9mm



## newtaurusowner (Feb 18, 2010)

Just purchased a 24/7 Pro DS today. The price was right for all the features that it had and that I wanted. These features were: decocker, loaded chamber indicator, cocked indicator, DA/SA and easy to rack slide. I also liked the two-tone and how it felt in my hand. My biggest concern was would it go bang every time or not. Took it to the range and had no problems, shot about 40 Blazer Brass and 2 rounds of Glaser Blue just to be sure they would feed OK. So I was pretty happy with my first range visit. Had 4 minor issues which I think are all correctable. 1st. I was shooting low. I was much more accurate with the S&W 22A I traded in. I may just have to adjust and get used to the gun. 2nd. When I stripped it, cleaned it and reassembled, I must have made a mistake, probably with the spring, as the gun got into a state where I couldn't get the slide all the way back and couldn't get it off either. Took it back to the store and they helped me fix it. 3rd. Magazine spring was pretty stiff and Loading the magazine made my thumb sore pretty quick. At the range they showed me a device for around $40 that makes loading much easier. Plan to pick one of those up soon. 4. Long DA trigger pull will take some getting used to for keeping gun on target. But a long DA pull is what I want, I don't want a light trigger on the first shot. Overall, Price + Features + Warranty + Gun firing every time first time out, I am very happy at this point with my purchase.


----------

